# SS 17.07.21 - Gretchaninov #3



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:
*
Alexander Gretchaninov (1864 - 1956)*

*Symphony no. 3 in E major, op. 100*

I. Moderato - Allegro
II. Scherzo: Allegro vivo
III. Andante -
IV. Finale: Allegro vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we'll explore the music of Alexander Gretchaninov and his Symphony no. 3. The work was first performed in 1923 and was the last of his to be premiered in Europe before he emigrated to France and later to the USA where he lived in New York City for the last years of his life. A contemporary of Glazunov, a student of Rimsky-Korsakov this symphony shows more than a hint of Tchaikovsky in it's turns between geniality and turbulence. It is thoroughly Russian. Valeri Polyansky and the Russian State has recorded all of his symphonies. Unfortunately multiple recordings of his works are few.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

cougarjuno said:


>


Will listen this one


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Same for me (from CD).


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mika said:


> Will listen this one


Yes, and the same for me


----------

